
“epidermal electronics” pencil and paper skin sensors - Heronymus_Anon
https://www.miragenews.com/new-tattoo-drawing-electronics-on-skin/
======
Heronymus_Anon
"One day, people could monitor their own health conditions by simply picking
up a pencil and drawing a bioelectronic device on their skin. In a new study,
University of Missouri engineers demonstrated that the simple combination of
pencils and paper could be used to create devices that might be used to
monitor personal health."

paywalled paper:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/09/2008422117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/09/2008422117)

